# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thai Sommerfest

## schiene

Leider fällt der Termin genau am 22.09.2007 auf das Fest in Bad Homburg.

Thai Sommer Fest
Kulturzentrum
Am Schloßpark 2
35418 Großen Buseck
(Nähe Gießen)

Einlaß:18Uhr
Programmbeginn:19Uhr
Tickets unter: Boon Som
068499903756 oder 0171/2158703 

Preis im Vorverkauf 13 Euro oder an der Abendkasse für 15 Euro.


Geboten wird:
Kabearettshow Leklilly,Disco
Thailänd.Spezialitäten,Speisen+Getränke

----------

Wo liegt Giessen ?

----------


## schiene

@Phommel
Zu faul zum Googeln oder schlechte georgr.Kenntnisse über Deutschland?
guckst du hier!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gie%C3%9Fen

----------

Ehrlich gesagt: Beides   :cool:

----------


## schiene

Diese Argumente werden natürlich akzeptiert Phommel :hallo:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na Phommel willst du auf Europa Tour gehen, und die Thai Feste abgrasen?

----------

Ich weiß zwar wo Giessen ist aber das muss man (Phommel) nicht wirklich wissen, ist nicht gerade der Nabel der Welt.

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Na Phommel willst du auf Europa Tour gehen, und die Thai Feste abgrasen?


Nicht wirklich. Solche Feste haben für mich mittlerweile die Gefühlseinwirkung wie täglich grüssentes Murmeltier.

----------

